# morning after pill..how long for side effects to go??



## londonbird

Due to my own stupidity we had MAP 2 and a bit weeks ago, I felt a bit rough and had bad cramps etc, normal

Now still having really bad cramps, stabbing pain and feeling rough. Been drinking ginger beer and getting on with things. Fainted this morning, but now feel okay apart from left side pain/mild sickness..How long should it last for- a cycle?? 

Any help would be much appriciated lol know its my own silly fault :dohh:

Thanks guys


----------



## plutosblue

Afraid I can't really help as I have not taken it but my friend has and she was ill for a couple of days before it subsided, I'm surpised your symptoms have lasted this long.

If things don't get better its always good just to check with your local pharmacy and or GP. Both will be able to shed some light on it.

:)


----------



## calm

They sounds like pregnancy symptoms, but I suppose that isn't possible if you took the MAP, or is it? 

Then again, i had loads of your symptoms including fainting last month, it could be something else not related to the pill you took. Good luck and hope you feel better soon X


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Ca you call your doctor? Fainting isn't a good thing.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

It depends how many time you have taken the MAP, i think they recommend you don't take it more than 3/4 times as it becomes ineffective? This is what happened to my Sister and my Best Friend, they took it about 4/5 times and got pregnant. I've only taken it once and it had excruciating pains I had to go to the hospital. I got a cyst (whether or not the MAP caused it, the doctors didn't say) but that's what my pain turned out to be. 

It might be worth going to the docs for a quick check up anyway hun :) xx

EDIT: I forgot to mention that my Sister and my Best Friend were told by the doctor about the take no more than 3 times thing :)


----------



## londonbird

Thanks, I have probably taken it maybe 5 times in 9 years.

Havent taken it in the last 12 months. 

My doc is really as much use as a chocolate teapot!! lol

Maybe am just super sensitive to it, hopefully will pass in a week or two

Ty hunnies :)


----------



## beccad

I don't want to play devil's advocate here, but would it be worth peeing on a stick, just to rule it out?


----------



## Strawberries

I'd speak to a pharmacist hun, I work in a pharmacy and I think your symptoms have gone on too long, although I'm no expert.


----------



## londonbird

Thanks guys

fpa say...not a side effect after this long

Had cocodomal, parecetomol etc..got a driving lesson..so got to suck it up..so so sore atm. Hopefully just rest up tonight.

I am thinking tis too early to check... so just hang tight, if the pain is anyworse will go drop in tonight


----------

